# HDMI-DVI/HDMI Adapter PC-Panasonic TV, kein Bild



## hdmi man (16. November 2010)

Hi, bekomme kein Bild aufm Panasonic Tv(TX-P42S10E, 3x HDMI). Am Pc (Nvidia Systemsteuerung) wird er erkannt. Benutze HDMI (am TV) und DVI-HDMI Adapter (am PC). Geforce GTX260.... probiere seit Stunden, im Netz find ich keine Lösung, klappt nix... Am tv rührt sich nix, keine Anzeige, nur schwarz...

Bitte hilft mir wer!!!


Ps.: Sound hab ich erstmal über Chinch am TV(bzw Klinke am PC) extra reingeleitet, der geht auch, das extra Kabel das bei er Karte dabei  war von wegen Sound über den Adapter mittels verbindung vom Mainboard zur Grafikkarte  hab ich erstmal ignoriert, bräucht wohl erstmal ein Bild....

HDMI - Kabelbeschreibung:
Ein Kabel für alles:
           - Xbox 360 
           - Playstation 3 
           - Beamer 
           - DVB Receiver 
           - TFT Monitor 
           - HD-Ready oder FULL HD Fernseher 
           - Blueray, DVD oder HD-DVD Abspielgeräte

            Dieses High-End Kabel verbindet Ihre Geräte miteinander und  sorgt für eine unbeschreibliche Bild- und Audioqualität. 
          Features:


HDMI Kabel 19pol. Stecker auf 19pol. Stecker
24K vergoldete Kontaktflächen
doppelt geschirmt ( Folie/Geflecht)
FullHD Auflösung 1080p
Unterstützt 480 i/p - 720 i/p -
HDMI 1.3b zertifiziert
Datendurchsatzrate von bis zu 10,2GB/s
für alle digitalen AV Signale geeignet inkl. Sound
abwärtskompatibel zu HDMI 1.0 , 1.1 , 1.2 , 1.3 , 1.3a
perfekt abgestimmt gemäß der HDMI Spezifikation
optimaler Datenfluss
 
Produktdetails​ *    Details:*             High Defintion HDMI-Kabel 5,0 m                                                   Unterstützt Dolby Digital und DTS                                                  Hochgeschwindigkeits Signal Übertragung                                                   Unterstützt 1080i/1080p, 420i/420p, 720i/720p, RGB oder YCbCr Farbsignal, mit LCD, Plasma oder HDTV Systeme                                                   Voll kompatibel zu PS3, Xbox360 und anderen HDMI-Endgeräten                                                                  *    Standards:*             HDMI 1.3b                                                    abwärtskompatibel zu HDMI 1.0 , 1.1 , 1.2 , 1.3 , 1.3a                              ​ ​ *Lieferumfang:* HDMI-Kabel​



Adapter:

 HDMI-DVI Adapter, HDMI Buchse auf DVIStecker, 19pin f to 24+1 M, golden contacts



liegts am equipment, harmonieren Kabel und Stecker nicht?


----------



## hdmi man (16. November 2010)

Das Kabel hab ich ausm Internet für 5 euro, werd mal versuchen im Laufe des Tages ein ´teures´ bei Satu** zu holen, sofern die mir das wieder umtauschen falls es nicht funzt.... mannoman, da macht man was mit!!!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2010)

hast Du denn irgendein anderes gerät mit HDMI, um zu checken, ob das Kabel an sich o.k ist?

Ton per DVI und dann über nen Adapter geht so oder so nicht, das geht wenn überhaupt nur bei AMD-Karten und auch dann nur mit einem AMD-Adapter. Für Ton müßte Deine Karte nen richitgen HDMI-Anschluss haben.


----------



## enterthephil (16. November 2010)

welche auflösung hastn du standardmäßig am PC-Monitor? Bei mir wars nämlich so das ich am Monitor 168ßx1050 fahre (Mehr geht leider net ) und wenn i dann auf den TV erweitere, wirds wie bei dir im Nvidia-Treiber erkannt aber der TV sagt "Modus nicht unterstützt"... 

Lag bei mir einfach an der Auflösung, hab den PC Monitor auf HD-Ready  (1280x720) gestellt und schwupps wa Bild auch am TV...kp wieso das so is (habn FullHD Samsung) ...naja so liefs jedenfalls und im Spiel konnt ich jede Auflösung nutzen...

Ich leb damit aber wieso das so weiß ich nicht....vielleicht hilfts dir ja bei deinem Prob.


----------



## hdmi man (16. November 2010)

Also Leute, war heut im Sat**n und hab mir für 39,99 ein HDMI-DVi Kabel geholt. Klappt ohne Probleme!!! Wahrscheinlich sind meine vorherigen Kabel/Adapter bloß billiger müll. Auf jedenfall ist somit das Problem für mich gelöst, mann bin ich froh, warum nicht gleich so.

Jetzt brauch ich noch das kleine Kabel von der Graka zum mainboard, welches dann laut diversen Foren den sound per spdif auf die geforce legt und dann durch den dvi durchschleust (finds aber grad nicht in meiner Schachtel, mist, wohl verlegt?...). 

Wenns klappt, ok, falls nicht auch egal, mach ichs halt wie bis jetzt über die klinke/chinch verbindung, funktioniert ja bis jetzt auch ganz gut!!!!


Auf jeden Fall Danke für eure Bemühungen, werd jetzt bisserl Two Worlds2 und FSX  auf dem fetten Schirm zogge, JUHUUU!!!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2010)

Also, ich hab bisher noch nix davon gehört, dass man bei Gforce-Karten auch per DVI den Ton übermitteln - meines Wissens geht das nur, wenn die Karte auch HDMI hat, und dann halt mit Hilfe dieses kabels. Bist Du denn da sicher? Hast Du vlt. einen Link?

Und so oder so: selbst wenn es doch geht, muss auch der Adapter dafür geignet sein, denn normales DVI hat keinen Pin für die Tonspuren. 


Als internes Kabel kannst Du glaub ich auch einfach eines nehmen, wie es bei DVD-laufwerken oft dabei ist. Schau aber, ob die Graka wirklich einen passenden anschluss hat.


Wegen des HDMI-kabels: Deines war halt wohl defekt, denn auf keinen Fall MUSS es ein so teures Kabel sein - aber egal, jetzt haste ja eines   und Du darfst Saturn ruhig auschreiben, genau wie auch Mars oder Snickers oder Media Markt


----------



## hdmi man (16. November 2010)

Hi, hier der Link wo ich das gefunden hab, obs letztenendes wirklich so klappt weiß ich nicht. Nen Versuch isses Wert, falls ich das blöde Kabel irgendwo find. Sag euch dann hier Bescheid - Könnte aber noch bisserl dauern, wiegesagt, den Ton hab ich ja jetzt analog, das tuts auch fürs Erste, so schlecht isses nämlich gar nicht.


_Ton über GTX 260 via HDMI -> LCD-TV - SysProfile Forum


_ _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ton über GTX 260 via HDMI -> LCD-TV*_ 
_   Du musst das mitgeliferte Soundkabel [BILD] (2. von links) von der Grafikkarte (neben Stromanschlüsse [BILD]) mit der Soundkarte, bzw. mit dem Mainboard (Soundchipanschlüsse) verbinden. Dann müsste es gehen.




_ _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ton über GTX 260 via HDMI -> LCD-TV*_ 
_   Gut, dass es jetzt funktionier bei Runner 46. 

Trotzdem möchte ich noch einen kleinen Nachtrag machen um das Chaos zu lichten. 

nVidia und ATI sind beide in der Lage über HDMI (DVI=>HDMI-Adapter  oder nativ wie der GTX 295) auszugeben. Allerdings arbeiten sie mit  verschiedenen Techniken. 

ATI: 
ATI schleift den Sound mit einem speziellen Soundtreiber von Realtek  (der eine virtuelle Soundkarte instaliert) und einer Art Soundchip auf  der Grafikkarte (von Realtek) einfach über den PCI-Express-Steckplatz  durch. Zur Soundausgabe im HDMI muss man dann einfach diese "Soundkarte"  auswählen und schon hat man über HDMI Sound. Den TReiber gibt es auf  der Page von Realtek.
Link: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...&GetDown=false (ATI HDMI Audio Device). 

nVidia:
nVidia geht einen ganz anderen Weg. Alle halbwegs modernen Mainboards  haben ja einen digitalen Soundausgang (SPDIF). Das sind in der Regel die  optischen und koaxialen Ausgänge an der I/O-Blende. 
Zusätzlich sitzen noch irgendwo auf den Boards 2 unscheinbare Pins, die  den Namen SPDIF-Out tragen. (Guck mal in euren Mainboard-Handbüchern  nach, ihr habt das auch). 
Bei den neueren nVidias liegt ein kleines spezielles Kabel bei. Dieses  steck man auf der einen Seite auf diese Pins und auf der anderen an  einen speziellen Anschluss an der Grafikkarte. Bei den GT200-Karten  sitzt der genau neben den Stromanschlüsse. Darüber schleift nVidia den  HDMI-Sound durch. 
Wenn man jetzt einene HDMI-Fernseher anschließt, muss man in Windows  lediglich die digitale Soundausgabe (auch SPDIF-Out genannt) aktivieren  und schon hat man Sound. 

Ich persönlich neige ja eher zu der Lösung von nVidia, auch wenn ein  zusätzliches Kabel nötig ist. Man muss keine zusätzliche Software  instalieren. 

Wenn einer was nicht verstanden hat, fragt bitte nach.

MfG_ 





Ok, Leute, macht es gut derweil, ich rühr mich wieder mal, 

Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## hdmi man (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi, für alle dies interessiert....

Hab jetzt so ein kabel organisiert und alles mögliche ausprobiert. Habs irgendwie nich hinbekommen.
 Liegt meiner Einschätzung daran das ich hinten am PC so einen optischen Ausgang hab mit dem ich in die 5.1 Surroundsound anlage direkt reinkann, und dadurch wahrscheinlich die spdif stecker am Mainboard durch diesen opt. output irgendwie ausgeschaltet werden( und vermutlich irgendwas im BIOS rumgestellt werden muß). 
Aber mit dem optischen Kabel hab ich ja auch genau was ich wollte, nämlich nen digitalen sound! Muß im audiomanager bloß auf digital umschalten.

Also, HALB gelöst... trotzdem hab ich halt jetzt noch ein Kabel rumliegen aber wenigstens bringts mehr als das chinch-teil...

Ich glaub daß man das schon hinkriegt mit dem mainboard-Grafikkarten verbindungskabel, steht auch in diversen anleitungen drin, aber der Sache geh ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter nach, schließlich funzt es so jetzt auch (fast) optimal.

Machts es gut derweil!


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallihallo!
ISt zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, aber ich versuche es erstmal hier, bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache:

Natürlich geht Audio auch über DVI(-Adapter) Denn HDMI und DVI sind nur verschiedene Mechanische Stecker für die selben SIgnale. In den Adaptern ist kein elektrische Schaltung, sondern nur Verbindungen von A nach B.
Ich  war mir auch nicht sicher, habe dann aber bei Wikipedia gelesen, dass es so ist. DVI heißt ja Digital Video Interface und Video steh afaik für Ton und Bild- egal.
Mein Problem war, dass mein Mini-Hdmi-Adapter, der meiner GTX470 beilag nicht passt, wegen dem PC Gehäuse. Ich wollte schon ein neues Gehäuse kaufen ,
aber dann kam ich auf die Idee mit DVI auf HMDI, was auch funktionierte. Ich bin auf diesen Thread gekommen, weil ich auch einen Panasonic TV (50TV20EA) habe. Ich wollte HDMI nutzen, damit ich 3D nutzen kann.
Mein jetziges eigentliches Anliegen:
Ich habe ein ganz gute Soundkarte (Creative X-Fi Titanium), die ich immer per Toslinkj mit meinem AVR (Onkyo 608) verbunden habe und dann fetten 5.1 Sound hatte. Und natürlich habe ich in einigen Spielen die Vorteile 
von EAX5, was immer noch ab und zu unterstützt wird.
Wenn ich nun HDMI nutze, dann erscheint ja der AVR (Onkyo) als Wiedergabegerät und die GTX is dann praktisch die "Soundkarte" und der Panasonic als Monitor. HAbe ich denn über haupt "echten" 5.1 Sound in 
aktuellen Spielen? KAnn ich dann EAX noch nutzen ? Glaube nicht, dass das irgendwie geht, denn es läuft ja dann über GTX470->Onkyo
Ich finde es gibt dazu viel zu wenig informationen in den MAgazinen (in PCGH habe ich darüber noch nichts gelesen) oder auch Webseiten.
Auch über die neue Software von Nvidia 3D TVplay habe ich noch nichts
lesen können.
Aber Spielen auf TVs wird doch immer aktueller, gerade weil man jetzt in 3D auf riesigen TVs spielen kann. Es bringt schon echt bock z.B. Avatar in 3D auf einem 50 Zoller zu spielen.
Ich habe auch schon PCG, PCGH und GAmestar Emails geschrieben wegen dem Thema 3D TVPLay aber von KEINEM irgendeine Antwort bekommen.
Ich habe übrigens noch nie Antwort von irgendeinem bekommen auf irgendeine meiner ca. 10 emails. Bis auf die Letzete- da hatte ich nachgefragt, welche Ktiterien man erfüllen muss, damit einem geantwortet wird,
 bzw. ob nur auf stupide Fragen, wie "Ich will yx ohne Ruckeln spielen, welche Karte soll ich Kaufen?"


----------

